# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  متشابهات سورة النساء مع سور أخرى

## رحمة محمد محمد

..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..........
(يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة) سورة النساء/الآية: 1
(يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم إن زلزلة الساعة شيء عظيم) سورة الحج/الآية 1:
(يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم واخشوا يوما لا يجزي والد عن ولده ولا مولود هو جاز عن والده شيئا) سورة لقمان/الآية: 32
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(خلقكم من نفس واحدة وخلق منها زوجها وبث منهما رجالا كثيرا ونساءا) سورة النساء/الآية: 1
(هو الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وجعل منها زوجها ليسكن إليها) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 189
(خلقكم من نفس واحدة ثم جعل منها زوجها وأنزل لكم من الأنعام ثمانية أزواج) سورة الزمر/الآية : 7
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(فتيمموا صعيدا طيبا فامسحوا بوجوهكم وأيديكم إن الله كان عفوا غفورا) سورة النساء/الآية :43
(فتيمموا صعيدا طيبا فامسحوا بوجوهكم وأيديكم منه ما يريد الله ليجعل عليكم من حرج) سورة المائدة/الآية: 7
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(من الذين هادوا يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ويقولون سمعنا وعصينا) سورة النساء/الآية: 45
(يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ونسوا حظا مما ذكروا به) سورة المائدة/الآية: 14
(يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه يقولون إن أوتيتم هذا فخذوه وإن لم توتوه فاحذروا) سورة المائدة/الآية: 43
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء ومن يشرك بالله فقد افترى إثما عظيما) سورة النساء/الآية: 47
(إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء ومن يشرك بالله فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا) سورة النساء/الآية: 115
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(يا أيها الذين امنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول وأولي الأمر منكم) سورة النساء/ الاية: 58
(وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول واحذروا فإن توليتم فاعلموا أنما على رسولنا البلاغ المبين) سورة المائدة/الآية: 95
(قل أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول فإن تولوا فإنما عليه ما حمل وعليكم ما حملتم) سورة النور/ الاية :52
(يا أيها الذين امنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول ولا تبطلوا أعمالكم ) سورة محمد/ الاية: 34
(وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول فإن توليتم فإنما على رسولنا البلاغ المبين الله لا إله إلا هو) سورة التغابن/ الاية: 12/13
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله وإلى الرسول رأيت المنافقين يصدون عنك صدودا) سورة النساء/الآية: 60
(وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله وإلى الرسول قالوا حسبنا ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا) سورة المائدة/الآية: 106
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا ليطاع بإذن الله) سورة النساء/الآية: 62
(وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه) سورة إبراهيم/الآية: 5
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(فخذوهم واقتلوهم حيث وجدتموهم ولا تتخذوا منهم وليا ولا نصيرا) سورة النساء/الآية: 88
(فخذوهم واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم وأولئك جعلنا لكم عليهم سلطانا مبينا) سورة النساء/الآية: 90
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(إنا أنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق لتحكم بين الناس بما أراك الله) سورة النساء/الآية: 104
(وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمنا عليه) سورة المائدة/الآية: 50
(إنا أنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق فاعبد الله مخلصا له الدين) سورة الزمر/الآية: 2
(إنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب للناس بالحق فمن اهتدى فلنفسه) سورة الزمر/الآية: 38
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(ومن يعمل من الصالحات من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مومن فأولئك يدخلون الجنة ولا يظلمون نقيرا) سورة النساء/الآية: 123
(ومن يعمل من الصالحات وهو مومن فلا يخاف ظلما ولا هضما) سورة طه/الآية: 109
(فمن يعمل من الصالحات وهو مومن فلا كفران لسعيه) سورة الأنبياء/الآية: 93
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وإن تكفروا فإن لله ما في السموات وما في الأرض وكان الله غنيا حميدا) سورة النساء/الآية: 130
(وإن تكفروا فإن لله ما في السموات والأرض وكان الله عليما حكيما) حكيما سورة النساء/الآية: 169
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(إن يشأ يذهبكم أيها الناس ويات بآخرين وكان الله على ذلك قديرا) سورة النساء/الآية :132
(إن يشأ يذهبكم ويستخلف من بعدكم ما يشاء) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 134
(إن يشأ يذهبكم ويات بخلق جديد وما ذلك على الله بعزيز) سورة إبراهيم/الآية: 22
(إن يشأ يذهبكم ويات بخلق جديد وما ذلك على الله بعزيز) سورة فاطر/الآية: 16
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(يا أيها الذين امنوا كونوا قوامين بالقسط شهداء لله ولو على أنفسكم أو الوالدين والأقربين) سورة النساء/الآية: 134
(يا أيها الذين امنوا كونوا قوامين لله شهداء بالقسط ولا يجرمنكم شنئان قوم على ألا تعدلوا) سورة المائدة/الآية: 9
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيراً .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

